# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  My Introduction to pistol shooting

## seano

Did the local pistol club Induction course last weekend ,great morning ,nice people ...think I now have the bug
I think they have 8 different disciplines onsite ...Im keen to get into ISSF , 3Gun/Multi ,IPSC & Multi Range(Steel plates,pistols,shotguns & carbines)
Here's some pics of the bay I was shooting from ,my targets & the pistol I was using

----------


## R93

You might wanna scale the diciplines back bit as you will never leave the range shooting all those😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## res

To save some time, instead of issf you could slap a little bit of paint on the bit of wall at home you watch who'll you practice dry fire drills for ipsc and 3/multi gun

----------


## Beaker

Bugger that, go hard!

----------


## Beaker

> To save some time, instead of issf you could slap a little bit of paint on the bit of wall at home you watch who'll you practice dry fire drills for ipsc and 3/multi gun


I think part of the membership process, is shooting on issf targets for a bit, to prove you can maintain cone of fire etc, before you get full membership and general access to all ranges (ipsc, cas, etc.)

But yes, drills at home etc a good thing (now to actually do it.....)

----------


## res

That not a bad idea, seen some new pistol shooters who could have done with that practice!

I can't talk, the only weekly pistol shooting I do at the moment is air pistol-good for your basic skills but I really miss ispc

----------


## hunt_fish

Once you shoot IPSC you won't go anywhere else... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

A good set up they have there to.....

----------


## stumpy

come on up one weekend sean , we can tighten those groups for you ....

----------


## PERRISCICABA

So, there is where you been today? Lol! Just joking! Great stuff, I was spending another few hours at the doctors office then.
Go for it, I am just been patient and waiting for the people around me to sort out the club in my area.

Congrats!

Mac

----------


## P38

Good stuff Seano

Those Buckmarks are the bomb mate.

Got one exactly like it in my collection.

Bloody thing shoots straighter than I can.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## specweapon

> Once you shoot IPSC you won't go anywhere else...


So true, but finding that mates have gotten the ipsc bug from me and bought cz's, but their local clubs mainly shoot other disciplines. They follow suit and end up having to buy a more suitable pistol, cos the cz is a ipsc beast

----------


## R93

Maybe they should look at being pro active and changing things at their clubs.

Ours used to be all CAS. Now it's a bit of everything. We even have a gimp😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

One of them calls their discipline NRA, is that issf?

----------


## Vapour

NRA is Action Pistol - once you go Action you never go back!
Action

----------


## Uplandstalker

@seano let me know if you are going down on Sunday, I can get you shooting a real gun.

----------


## Driverman

> @seano let me know if you are going down on Sunday, I can get you shooting a real gun.


Good to see another shooting black powder cap and ball

----------


## seano

> @seano let me know if you are going down on Sunday, I can get you shooting a real gun.


 @Uplandstalker  p.m sent   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

> Maybe they should look at being pro active and changing things at their clubs.
> 
> Ours used to be all CAS. Now it's a bit of everything. We even have a gimp
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That's how you _know_ it's good

----------


## R93

> That's how you _know_ it's good


We need someone to keep us on our toes😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## seano

Well I went back to the pistol club last night ... came away even more hooked than last time  ... I got to shoot a diff make/model .22 cal pistol ...I have posted pics of the pistol I shot and my target ... Im not sure how I did,but extremely wrapped 99% of the shots landed on the paper ... I also circled the holes with a corresponding number ... As we got to shoot ten 5 round groups .. Im sure I will have a lot to learn regarding technique etc ...

----------


## Uplandstalker

Tell Jay to give you the club 44mag, the one with the 10" barrel. That will sort out any "technique" issues.

----------


## Flincher

It is surprisingly hard to get good groups with pistols. When I first started shooting i was wearing my glasses for driving, target fine and front sight blurry. Ditched my glasses front sight clear and target slightly blurry and a few weeks shooting with some small instructions on my shooting. My shots are actually grouped on the target. Your shooting looks like its improving too. Soon you wont be happy with all the shots on the paper you will only be happy with all on the black

----------


## Savage1

What disciplines is a Glock 17 suitable for? How long does it take to get holster qualified? Never used a pistol without a holster. I think I'm going to give it a go, but all I really want to do is go for the occasional blast.

----------


## gimp

> What disciplines is a Glock 17 suitable for? How long does it take to get holster qualified? Never used a pistol without a holster. I think I'm going to give it a go, but all I really want to do is go for the occasional blast.


IPSC production class; also; "blasting shit"

----------


## R93

You can't use a glock in production I thought?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> What disciplines is a Glock 17 suitable for? How long does it take to get holster qualified? Never used a pistol without a holster. I think I'm going to give it a go, but all I really want to do is go for the occasional blast.


You do an RO course then go on to holster. I think most clubs would like to see you are serious about obtaining a B endorsement before they holster train you. But it doesn't take long at all to do the course.
There are different holster courses for different pistols, ie CAS and action glocks and 1911 type pistols.

I did both in half a day iirc. 
Get into it. Great sport. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Vapour

g34 is standard division g17 is production. G17 also fine for 3 gun, multi gun, action pistol - production, IPSC 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> You can't use a glock in production I thought?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk





> 17, 19, 20, 21, 21SF, 22, 23, 26, 27, 29, 30, 30S, 31, 32, 33, 36, 37, 38, 39, 43.
> 
> Also approved: variants with original Glock barrels which are longer than standard (e.g. 17A, 17DK), as well as variants with "Tactical", "Mariner" or similar OFM engravings on the slide, provided the barrel length does not exceed 127mm, and provided all other aspects of these variants fully comply with all other Production Division rules.
> 
> Also approved: Gen4 and SF versions of above models.
> 
> NOT APPROVED: 18, 24, 25, 28, 34, 35, 41, 42, Pro, L, C models


per "The List"

----------


## Towely

If you do your course with a striker fired gun like a glock you wont be able to holster a hammer gun like the shadow or 1911. If you do the course with a hammer gun you can holster a glock as well. 

Sort of like doing your drivers license in an auto vs a manual car.

----------


## R93

> per "The List"


You're allowed a double, pump, auto and single shot, to shoot sporting clays😆

There is shit loads of stuff around the discussed diciplines to learn.
So much variety to keep you interested.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

The wife come up to have a shot with the 9mm and .40
I said she can come back anytime as long as she loads her own ammo.


9mm from 15 yards 10 rnds

Not bad for first ever go

.40 15 yards 10 rnds


My go at 15 yrds with the .40 for comparison 10 rnds



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Not bad at all.

What did the timer say?  :Wink: 








> The wife come up to have a shot with the 9mm and .40
> I said she can come back anytime as long as she loads her own ammo.
> 
> 
> 9mm from 15 yards 10 rnds
> Attachment 40528
> Not bad for first ever go
> 
> .40 15 yards 10 rnds
> ...

----------


## R93

> Not bad at all.
> 
> What did the timer say?


I'm not that mean 😆



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

I was meaning yours!

----------


## R93

Oh! If it was anything like today with all my fumbling around probably around 3 minutes😆
The .40 is a tack driver.
I am pretty stoked with it and love the caliber.

Won't be shooting my 9mm as much in the future I reckon.
The .40 is way too much fun to put down.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Understand that one.....(the fumbling that is)

So whats the .40?







> Oh! If it was anything like today with all my fumbling around probably around 3 minutes
> The .40 is a tack driver.
> I am pretty stoked with it and love the caliber.
> 
> Won't be shooting my 9mm as much in the future I reckon.
> The .40 is way too much fun to put down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Fumbling is my middle name lately.
Dropped a full mag out of the gun at the start of one stage.
Dropped some shotgun shells during a stage.
Run the shotgun dry twice when counting shots. Had an abortion of a day.

Para 16-40 limited.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Any of you guys heading to IPSC SI Champs? 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

When is it? & where

----------


## gimp

Oh if it's the one in Dunedin in October: no

----------


## nzfubz

> Oh if it's the one in Dunedin in October: no


Yep Dunedin Oct 10th & 11th

----------


## Beaker

Nice.! Been thinking of getting something else lately. 45acp, in a 1911/2011 format, was getting to the top of list. Might look a bit harder.....

Last weekend, i had ejected a half mag, just about to rack and show, thinking finished,, then remembered/might have been told about the remaining 2 papers. Back in, and finished...... A real pisser that one, cause i had been scoring the 3 before me......

----------


## Beaker

Might be there for the prematch on the friday. Outside chance for the sat/sun.

----------


## gimp

> Yep Dunedin Oct 10th & 11th


Oh I thought it was  the 17th. If it's the 10th & 11th I might be able to. Will have to check the schedule (@R93?)

----------


## nzfubz

IPSC South Island Champs 2015 Tickets, Dunedin | Eventbrite

Highly recommend it, last years was a blast.

----------


## P38

Good on Ya! Mrs R93  :Thumbsup: 

 @R93

I just have to mention it appears your Missus got the same score as You ............. therefore if she can count better and fumble less, you may be the one who ends up reloading her rounds for her.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Beaker

> IPSC South Island Champs 2015 Tickets, Dunedin | Eventbrite
> 
> Highly recommend it, last years was a blast.


 @seano i think you need a road trip to dunedin........

----------


## nzfubz

> @seano i think you need a road trip to dunedin........


so does @Uplandstalker

----------


## R93

> Oh I thought it was  the 17th. If it's the 10th & 11th I might be able to. Will have to check the schedule (@R93?)


That's the 3gun in Wairarapa.
If you wanna go to Dunners and can make it we can go there instead.
I wanted to go to either or.
Let me know definite as I have to do entries for the NI 3gun

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

I'll have to check my trip schedule but I think I am good for the IPSC in Dunners

----------


## R93

Righto we will go. Be cheaper for me than crossing the strait.
We will take the cooks wheels.
Listening to your muffler for 8 hrs might get a bit much😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

It's getting fixed this week while I'm away, but yeah, the surf needs some work before it's comfy for a 7 hour road trip

----------


## R93

> Might be there for the prematch on the friday. Outside chance for the sat/sun.


Bullshit. If us Bogans can make the trip you have to stay.
Where else am I supposed to get all my free ammo, booze and spare shadow parts😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Nice.! Been thinking of getting something else lately. 45acp, in a 1911/2011 format, was getting to the top of list. Might look a bit harder.....
> 
> Last weekend, i had ejected a half mag, just about to rack and show, thinking finished,, then remembered/might have been told about the remaining 2 papers. Back in, and finished...... A real pisser that one, cause i had been scoring the 3 before me......


I will bring it to Dunedin if we go so you can have a shot on the friday.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Yes I have to sort my priorities out a bit - bloody work keeps on getting in the way of the important stuff!!

Depending on how I shoot between now and then, you might beable to score quite a bit of ammo and have a whole shadow for parts, but the booze will take a hammering if that happens, so no promises there.  :Have A Nice Day: 








> Bullshit. If us Bogans can make the trip you have to stay.
> Where else am I supposed to get all my free ammo, booze and spare shadow parts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yes I have to sort my priorities out a bit - bloody work keeps on getting in the way of the important stuff!!
> 
> Depending on how I shoot between now and then, you might beable to score quite a bit of ammo and have a whole shadow for parts, but the booze will take a hammering if that happens, so no promises there.


Looks like I will be having a go and I will be bringing my own gimp. 

I will consider renting him out for a packet of Tim Tams or similar currency.

Half day special rate, will cost a bottle of Abalour or Glenmorange.

He will be chained to the tow bar of a black suv when not shooting so it will be purely an honesty thing.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## seano

Thanks to @<u><a href="http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/member.php?u=1327" target="_blank">Uplandstalker</a></u> Wicked day yesterday at the local pistol club,I had a lot of fun and learnt quite a bit also ...Quick clip of me shooting a moving target on IPSC course at the local pistol club ...I need to concentrate/practice my "Grip Technique" and a million other things(Feels like I'm learning to drive again ,100 things to concentrate on at once,that eventually become second nature 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...53&pnref=story

----------


## ebf

I'll be in Dunners acting as the pom-pom squad for Mrs ebf.

Be good to meet ya @R93, and I'll take some pics of this @gimp creature if the chain is short enough  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> I'll be in Dunners acting as the pom-pom squad for Mrs ebf.
> 
> Be good to meet ya @R93, and I'll take some pics of this @gimp creature if the chain is short enough


He has a habit of slipping his chain when he smells something good.
He will just whimper and sniff so not too much to worry about.

You won't miss us, we will be the 2 wide eyed fellas looking out of our depth.
Gotta cut your teeth somewhere other than the comfort of our own club I spose.

Looking forward to it. Have shot in hundreds of comps all over the world but this will be my first ever with a pistol outside the military so there is some genuine excitement and apprehension I used to get when new to comps.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

What does LEVEL 3 practice mean?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

IPSC levels

1 - Club
2 - Interclub
3 - National / Regional
4 - Continental
5 - Worlds

The big differences between the levels is RO quality. Level 2 you typically have floating RO, level 3 dedicated (with some IROA), level 4 and 5 you have lots of IROA guys.

Its kinda relative to where you shoot as well. In RSA, provincial shoot was the same size as NZ National... Western Province champs used to be 80-100 competitors, Nationals well over 200. in the states a club shoot would be 200...

----------


## R93

Cheers for that. Thought it was a prerequisite or something. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

I see when doing my entry for the Dunedin shoot the Nats, are on the following month in Wanganui.
Another road trip😆

Who wants to take us hunting fallow if we come up early😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Some tips for your first major comp : 

Concentrate on grip and sight picture (repeat N times) !
Ignore speed for now, build a solid base first and then speed up only enough to not start hurting your scores
Keep negative scoring shots (mike, no-shoot, procedurals to below 2% of total shots fired)
Keep positive scoring shots (A, C, D) between 85-90% of total shots fired
Expect plateaus in your progress. If you start going downhill, return to the fundamentals and go back to the point where you last had decent metrics.

----------


## R93

When I first started with the club I was given the same advice.
 I am resigned to the fact I will never be that fast so never a threat of winning anything.
I am only going to improve and compete against my self.

My fast is everyone else's deliberate shooting. 😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

haha, that's the beauty of multiple grades, you compete at your level...

don't watch any videos by @Banana, he is a fukn speed demon  :Grin:

----------


## nzfubz

Looking forward to meeting you all also what classes is everyone in? I'll be in Standard, last year's SI event was my first level 3 comp and I loved it the Dunedin guys are very accommodating even for the first timers. We should all meet at some stage for faces to names 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Looking forward to meeting a few members as well. I will shoot production with gimp in Dunners.
Might shoot standard at the Nats as I am enjoying my .40 big time.
Will see how I go before I make a decision.
When doing my entry I  could only choose one  otherwise I would have shot production and standard.
New to this at island level so still  learning.
 I will bring my .40 just in case😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Vapour

I shot my first level 3 at the north islands. Had a great time. Even got a medal in rookie div!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

I plan to go well at the after match😆

Will bring a bottle or 2 of fine whiskey

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Shit i'm getting tempted to try come down, our club has booked a house and have a few car loads going but just need to find the time

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Fumbling is my middle name lately.
> Dropped a full mag out of the gun at the start of one stage.
> Dropped some shotgun shells during a stage.
> Run the shotgun dry twice when counting shots. Had an abortion of a day.
> 
> Para 16-40 limited.
> Attachment 40563
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I nearly brought that very gun. Is the other one still there?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I nearly brought that very gun. Is the other one still there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well I am glad you didn't as it was a steal at the price.😆
 I have had my eye on it for 3 months. It dropped in price substantially since I first enquired about it. 
I don't know about another. He mentioned selling a Para to someone that they tricked it out to be a race gun.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

EBF's distinction between the differing levels in kind of accurate in practice, though shoots like the double tap at APC are often lvl3 it is just a matter of meeting the sanctioning requirements. The real differences are technical and mostly administrative. Lvl 3 events have to be sanctioned by the organisation over in Canada so draft stages are sent over there for vetting etc, also things like presidents medals are awarded. There is a tendency though by no means a rule that no shoots are limited to a certain percentage purely for keeping the flow throw stages quick. You have hundreds of people and a stage becomes a choke point things get slow. Really the things that will impact you are as mentioned the static ROs to give consistency, possibility of a chronograph, and because level 3s are administered by NROI/IROA ROs expect things to be run (more) properly.

My advice which no doubt you've already been told tends to be more about the admin. than the shooting. Check the hits on targets or get a proxy to do it (of course keeping more than a meter from the target), check your scores add up and time is correct before signing your score sheet, strangely enough I have to say this but read the rules (and have a copy with you) ROs are  not infallible and you can challenge some rulings ((again read rules as to process) I've personally never done it but I should have, I didn't realise the RO had made the wrong call at the time because I didn't know the rules). Again another silly thing that you'd assume people do but they don't make sure your equipment complies with the divisional rules; a number of people shoot at clubs with casual application of the rules then rock up to a lvl3 shoot and get a hell of a shock (after market non OEM mag release on production pistol...welcome to open division).

----------


## specweapon

Yeah have to watch the small things at the higher level, mag pouches and holster behind the hips, empty partially empty mags after shooting and recounting rounds in. 

A guy from our club accidentally loaded 16 rounds on a 15 shot stage and got pulled up having 1 left in the chamber, welcome to open

----------


## R93

Cheers for the good advice. 

I shoot my shadow as it arrived. Rig is setup correctly so hoping not to have any issues in that regard.

My Para as I recently found out has a grip not allowed in standard.
I will have to source another somewhere.

Most of club members are CAS ers.
Only a handful shoot action or ipsc.
And only a couple have attended a big shoot.

I will find someone in Dunners that been around and fill them with whiskey so we can learn all the tips and tricks.
My first clay target zone/nationals was intimidating enough😆

Can't learn anything if you don't attend.
I will watch with interest how other squads run because I doubt we do everything as per the book (apart from safety)at our club.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

> Again another silly thing that you'd assume people do but they don't make sure your equipment complies with the divisional rules; a number of people shoot at clubs with casual application of the rules then rock up to a lvl3 shoot and get a hell of a shock (after market non OEM mag release on production pistol...welcome to open division).


Couple of guys in Hamilton found the box surprisingly small  :Grin:  Yet to see a functioning chrony stage at a comp in NZ...

Yeah, my comments were from a shooters point of view. The full story for organizers can be found here :IPSC :: IPSC Match Ratings

----------


## Mufasa

> My Para as I recently found out has a grip not allowed in standard.
> I will have to source another somewhere.


I'm curious how the grip isn't legal on a standard gun, not fit in the box?

----------


## R93

No. It fits fine. I was told by a guy at our club that runs them in .45 and .40 I assumed he knew so took him at his word.
I will be wrapped if he is wrong.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> Fumbling is my middle name lately.
> Dropped a full mag out of the gun at the start of one stage.
> Dropped some shotgun shells during a stage.
> Run the shotgun dry twice when counting shots. Had an abortion of a day.
> 
> Para 16-40 limited.
> Attachment 40563
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Looking at that Picture I would be surprised if the grip is illegal for Standard, @Beaker or @ebf may be able to confirm for you?

----------


## R93

> Looking at that Picture I would be surprised if the grip is illegal for Standard, @Beaker or @ebf may be able to confirm for you?


Cheers nzfubz. I was surprised myself but as Mufasa says, study an know the rules. I plan to heed that advice.
I am on shit interweb again till I get home. Can't even open pics via this means.
Will have a read up when I get home.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Naa, i shot 10 years ago, best option is to take the pistol to Dunners and confirm with either the match director or several of the IROA guys. Dont just ask one, like folks have said before, different RO's have different views...

----------


## Towely

Cant find anything relating to grips on a standard gun when i flick through my rule book. But its got to fit in the box.

----------


## R93

> Naa, i shot 10 years ago, best option is to take the pistol to Dunners and confirm with either the match director or several of the IROA guys. Dont just ask one, like folks have said before, different RO's have different views...


I will bring it to get advice but I only entered production with my shadow.
Will shoot the .40 at the Nats if I can.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

> I will bring it to get advice but I only entered production with my shadow.
> Will shoot the .40 at the Nats if I can.


Something to consider is that it could affect your PNZ grade. Typically the first comp you shoot, they downgrade you one level. So shoot D, then your grade becomes C+. Not sure how that would work if you change from Prod to Std. There have also been some changes to the PNZ grading system recently, so would probably pay to check their website and read up about it...

----------


## Mufasa

I couldn't see anything wrong with the grips , but I very seldom shoot standard. I did ask an experienced standard shooter and another guy who is one of the senior NROI (might be IROA) in NZ, both said the same good to go with grips. In fact the experienced standard shooter used that same type for years competing. As long as they fit in the box all good. It is production class that gets finicky about non OFM parts. Pretty much the only parts that can be not made by the manufacturer or for that model are after market sights and grips (grips still have to be the same contour/profile as OFM ones...kind of vague honestly) ...err and aftermarket magazines. If they give you problems ask them to show the rule they think it violates (again carry copy of rules), IPSC is quite specific in its rules.

----------


## ebf

Arg, just read my earlier post - example is the wrong way round (I blame dyslexia, haha).

Shoot C in 1st comp, then you become D+. If you shoot C in 2nd comp, you will then be C.

----------


## Vapour

No they just changed the rules now you get what you shoot immediately. And the grade % has dropped. I was ungraded and went straight to b in production

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Clays you start c until you have shot 400 targets and then advance to B even if you're shooting A or AA scores in whatever dicipline. I was made to go up one at a time after every 200 targets once I had initial grading iirc.

Thanks for checking up the rules around the grips fellas. I plan to shoot both production and standard and see how I go.
Not worried about grades and stuff until I have done a few shoots.
If it is anything like clays the higher your grade the harder it is to do any good.
Plodding along has served me well in the past.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## puku

Why do I want to have a go at pistol's now? 
Never wanted to in the past.....hmm.....

----------


## R93

> Why do I want to have a go at pistol's now? 
> Never wanted to in the past.....hmm.....


Do it. You'll love it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

Seems awfully complicated, I just want to shoot.

----------


## ebf

Nice easy 3-gun stage ...  :Thumbsup: 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rPMUhD8gw-M

----------


## Beaker

> Looking at that Picture I would be surprised if the grip is illegal for Standard, @Beaker or @ebf may be able to confirm for you?


Gees not me for comment!  :Have A Nice Day: 
I know a bit about the range design rules, but not the comp rule book(or at least for those type of calls)

I'm still a VERY amateur (immature) shooter really - but keen!

----------


## Beaker

> Why do I want to have a go at pistol's now? 
> Never wanted to in the past.....hmm.....


I think you NEED to get along to a local shoot and give it a go......

----------


## puku

> I think you NEED to get along to a local shoot and give it a go......


Lalalala I can't hear you!

----------


## Beaker

Just one.....

Plus, just go along, bring some ammo, return with the brass, and a few memries of having a laugh....

And if your a shit shot (like me), just shoot more quickly and you'll win! Its a great mix. 
And the reloadimg is cheap/easy, most of the pistol shoters are a relaxed, good barstards, etc,....






> Lalalala I can't hear you!

----------


## gimp

Just officially signed up for the SI champs. Will be shooting my Shadow in Production. Badly.

----------


## P38

> Just officially signed up for the SI champs. Will be shooting my Shadow in Production. Badly.


 @gimp 

What holster do you use with your shadow?

I was thinking of ordering the Double Alpha PDR Low Ride Holster.

What do you recon?

And good luck with the SI Champs.

I haven't been to an Island or National champs since 1994.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gimp

I have that exact holster and its 100% garbage

Replacing it with a Ghost

----------


## P38

> I have that exact holster and its 100% garbage
> 
> Replacing it with a Ghost


 @gimp

What's garbage about it?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gimp

> @gimp
> 
> What's garbage about it?
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


You can't draw quickly from it, even with the retention backed right out the pistol binds in it and it twists up against the belt. There's also a bit that gets in the way of your thumb and stops you getting a proper grip on the gun when drawing

----------


## P38

> You can't draw quickly from it, even with the retention backed right out the pistol binds in it and it twists up against the belt. There's also a bit that gets in the way of your thumb and stops you getting a proper grip on the gun when drawing


 @gimp

Thanks for the heads up.

Might have to reconsider my holster choice then.

What do you like about the Ghost holster?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gimp

It's easier to draw from.

----------


## R93

Yup, good holster.
The only thing wrong with it is sometimes when I draw the foresight scrapes a bit off the holster and it sits on the sight. Can be a bit distracting but only seems to happen when I rush the draw.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kscott

> Seems awfully complicated, I just want to shoot.


That was my drive too  :Thumbsup: 

Sometimes it's nice to go the range for IPSC, sometimes just to plink. Getting your B is quite easy, just slow.

----------


## specweapon

I love my CR Speed WSM II easy to get it to sit where it's most comfortable and smooth to draw from. 
Only negative is some courses where you need to crawl through or under shit, have never been caught up in anything but the potential is higher than the paddle style enclosed holsters

----------


## jackson21

Quite like the Double Alpha PDR Pro have one for Shadow and also one for a XDM. 
Tried the PDR low ride for the XDM and didn't like it so swapped for another PDR Pro, think the lowrides you have to wear them in or something with lining. They're quite different holsters, The PDR pro has quite a few adjustments and hangs out so you can get an easy grip onto pistol.

----------


## Kscott

One observation, DA holsters are popular with Grand Masters in NZ  :Wink: , it's more about how you shoot.

Plus I had my PDR set out too far from the hip, only after it was pointed out by a friendly RO did I adjust it so it sits snug next to my belt now.

----------


## P38

Ordered a CZ75SP01 Shadow with the Double Alpha PDR Pro Holster.

So shortly I'll be all set to get back into the IPSC game.

Thanks for the feedback on the Holsters.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Beaker

Great choice on pistol!
Cant comment on holster, i'm using a CR Holster -
CR Speed Model 2000

Dont like the tit up the barrel, but apart from that all good. Bit a performance getting the shimes right in the beginning, but sinnce then no issues, great to draw from - but i'm also hopeless at speed..... and accurate shooting......






> Ordered a CZ75SP01 Shadow with the Double Alpha PDR Pro Holster.
> 
> So shortly I'll be all set to get back into the IPSC game.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on the Holsters.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete

----------


## seano

Im not long home,ive been back and ticked off another meeting at the pistol club ... 
50 rnds  
10 x 5rnd groups .. had a couple of misfeeds .. but in all happy with my shooting so far (for a n00b)
Thoroughly enjoyed myself once again

----------


## specweapon

> Dont like the tit up the barrel, but apart from that all good


Yeah I broke mine off during a 3 gun course where we had to crawl through a long tunnel while shooting, have a wooden dowel in the meantime, need to find another 9mm one, what calibre are you?

----------


## R93

> Great choice on pistol!
> Cant comment on holster, i'm using a CR Holster -
> CR Speed Model 2000
> 
> Dont like the tit up the barrel, but apart from that all good. Bit a performance getting the shimes right in the beginning, but sinnce then no issues, great to draw from - but i'm also hopeless at speed..... and accurate shooting......


I'm looking at one of those for my .40

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

9mm

Have a mate with a 3d printer, so was thinking i could get someone to draw one - or maybe one that just cups around instead, and get him to print one. Can also buy from SA




> Yeah I broke mine off during a 3 gun course where we had to crawl through a long tunnel while shooting, have a wooden dowel in the meantime, need to find another 9mm one, what calibre are you?

----------


## Beaker

> I'm looking at one of those for my .40
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Get it - but if your importing, get the option for the wrap around barrel thingy, instead of the tit thingy (not that i dont like tits, etc...)

----------


## R93

Na. Not importing as postage makes it worth buying here.
Yup wrap around thingy on the one I'm getting.
Wanted the Ghost stinger like I have for my shadow but none in stock anywhere.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Link?

I really have a dislike for putting things, and in particular plastic, up the end of a warm/hot barrel - so could be keen on seeing if anyone has the cup thing in nz.






> Na. Not importing as postage makes it worth buying here.
> Yup wrap around thingy on the one I'm getting.
> Wanted the Ghost stinger like I have for my shadow but none in stock anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Link?
> 
> I really have a dislike for putting things, and in particular plastic, up the end of a warm/hot barrel - so could be keen on seeing if anyone has the cup thing in nz.


Guns nz has them for 130 ish.  Dunno how to do a link on my phone😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Thanks to @R93 - CR Muzzle Platform

and I found the cupping one for me - CR Muzzle Cup







> Yeah I broke mine off during a 3 gun course where we had to crawl through a long tunnel while shooting, have a wooden dowel in the meantime, need to find another 9mm one, what calibre are you?

----------


## specweapon

Nice, I'm gonna order one too, I hate the tit because I always feel I have to watch the muzzle when i holster

----------


## jackson21

I always feel I'd somehow end up doing a Frank Spencer pistol fall out and get de'qued with one of those

----------


## Towely

The double alpha racer/race master holsters have a solid lockup, the guns not going anywhere and if you dont unlock it before you draw you end up with a wedgie. Worth a little more but money well spent.

----------


## Mufasa

I've been a fan of clam shell types like the bladetech doh after a couple of times having people bump into me when patching etc and breaking my exposed fiber optic front sight. Draw speed isn't a large factor in IPSC and I'll fore go the .1 of a second increase in draw time for protection of the pistol. If I shot NRA or speedsteel it might be a different story.

----------


## Kate908

It is very difficult occupation. But please share with your techniques of it.

----------


## specweapon

A little inter-club fun on the weekend
Stage 1, shoot all steel from the box, then engage papers
Stage 2, engage all behind spray painted charge line

----------


## seano

Did my first Mini Match today at the club this morning...match was made up with 4 stages .
I shot In "Production" 
I real enjoyed myself,and yet again got to meet up with some really nice people

----------

